# Georgia Arms - Ammo Quality?



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

With two guns shooting .40 SW, I can use some bulk ammo. Can anyone assess the quality of "Canned Heat" from Georgia Arms in 165 gr JHP?

The price is right to shoot this as defense ammo on the range giving "practice" a new meaning. I usually shoot FMJ on the range and JHP for defense having only weight in common between range and carry ammo. There's gotta be a difference between the way an FMJ and a JHP flies!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I've shot thousands of rounds of "canned heat" in .45, 9MM and .357.

All worked. No FTF or feed problems.

Get some.

AFS


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I have shot hundreds of rounds of 9mm 115gr and 147 gr and some hollow points. I have never had any FTF or FTE's, either new or reloaded brass. 

However, their reloads are a tad on the light side....good for recoil but if you need the velocity, check them. 
Also, I get a bit more residue left behind compared to CCI Blazer or Lawman or Good Winchester. Not a big deal, but if you shoot a lot something to consider.

The main reason I don't buy Ga Arms anymore is price: too expensive compared to Natchez Shooting Sports, Palmetto Armory, SGA Ammo, Freedom Munitions, Jack Ross, and Target Sports. 

Right now I am mostly ordering from Jack Ross and Freedom Munitions. 

CC


----------

